

Video + presentations from BlackHat US 2008 - vang3lis
https://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-08/bh-usa-08-archive.html

======
tptacek
Highly recommend my friend Nate Lawson's presentation, "Highway to Hell"; Nate
reversed the Bay Area Fastrak toll road transponders, and broke the whole
system. Nate is awesome.

